# Halloween in Sweden



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

You can look through the threads in this section to find all sorts of cool decorating ideas, recipes, and games...

You probably won't find as many ready made Halloween items where you are, but do check out the decorating threads (and you can search using the search button that is in the upper right of the page) and also look over in the props and crafts categories to see about building stuff with material you have on hand.

Quick search for party prep tips:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-recipes/64040-adult-halloween-party-games.html

http://www.halloweenforum.com/party...ipes/71446-does-anyone-decorate-bathroom.html

http://www.halloweenforum.com/party...your-pics-decor-vingettes-buffet-spreads.html

http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-recipes/80406-halloween-themed-drinks.html

http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-recipes/78754-menu-ideas.html

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Couldn't you enlist some of your Swedish friends to help make props?
Example- foam tombstones, shredded cheese cloth. Are there any party stores that sell black lights or strobes there?


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Ha! I live in the Netherlands and it started for me the same was...dutch people wanting to experience an american halloween lol This will be our 8th annual party! 

Since you are american, I would suggest a costume that's very american such as the statue of liberty, uncle sam, Bush, Obama, MJ, etc.

For our very first party, we made tombstones out of plywood, dead bodies out of stuffed clothing, sheet ghosts, orange and black balloons, lots of candles, etc. These are all things you should be able to find there pretty easily. 

Easy recipes: deadman's meatloaf (just make a regular meatload and form it into a body, olives for eyes, red pepper mouth, a couple squirts of ketchup and stick a knife in him!), deviled eggs as eyeballs, finger sandwiches (sandwiches cut out in the form of fingers with an almond on the tip), large pile of some sort of salad with frozen water filled latex gloves laying on top (squirt a bit of ketchup on these as well), bat wings (chicken wings with teriaki marinade), cakes and cookies in halloween design.

Good luck and be sure to post pics of how it turned out!

MsM


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Forum is great, it has quite a vast amount of information on all that is related to Halloween. Though I could see, were it could be alot to try to absorb, for the first time.

Halloween parties vary from person to person based on personal style and what your interpetation of Halloween is. Yet there are basic themes that are associated with Halloween that everyone identifies with.....like pumpkins, ghosts, skeletons, witches, black cats, bats, spiderwebs, coffins, and tombstones. These themes/ideas can be infused into your decor, party menu, costumes, etc. 
Keep it fun and decorate with items you like...... your party will turn out great!

Here are some sites and ideas that might be helpful......

*Hope you have a Happy Halloween!*  *H1*










Here are some of my suggestions to get you started:

Halloween Center Decorations & Crafts

Martha Stewart has LOTS of great tutorials on party decorations that are easy to make yourself with things around the house or paper. Also has fab costume ideas & recipes.

Halloween Party Ideas and Planning

Party Ideas, Yard Haunts, Costumes, Recipes, etc.....there's alot here too. 

Halloween Howl: Your Halloween Party Planner

Halloween ideas, party games, menus, history, etc.


















*P.S. You may check out my blog here on Halloween Forum, I have food & beverage recipes, a music list, and decor ideas posted....*

http://www.halloweenforum.com/blogs/halloweenie1/

http://www.halloweenforum.com/blog.php?u=23588&page=4


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Martha always makes it look so easy!!
Pffft 

MsM


----------



## barretta (Oct 12, 2009)

Hello and thank you to all that took the time to post! I really appreciate all the ideas and input for the party. 

I've spent the last week (or so) hunting down items for the party and sent them over today! I'm so excited to get everything started after I arrive in Sweden this Monday. I'll post a picture of two if that's acceptable for a "first time" Halloween party. Everyone has RSVP'd and is so excited...I have to giggle when I read some of the email "guessing" what to expect! I'm having such a great time planning this party and I know it will be a great time for everyone.

Again, thank you all so much for all your input and time.

My best, 

Amanda


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Pics are very welcome!

Good luck and have FUN!


----------

